# blacklist not working genkernel

## exiled

I added some modules into the /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf (ohci_hcd, ssb) but they still are being loaded and used by my network card. I can remove them manually using rmmod/modprobe -r (ssb is used by ohci_hcd) then load the driver I need. I added them to the config file before I ran genkernel as I read somewhere it's to ensure initramfs knows to block them. They are still being loaded though. Thanks for any help.

----------

## TomWij

 *exiled wrote:*   

> I added them to the config file before I ran genkernel as I read somewhere it's to ensure initramfs knows to block them.

 

If you don't want them, don't add them to your initramfs.

----------

## exiled

The blacklist config file ?

I'm wasn't able to find the module so that it doesnt compile at all in the kernel config.

----------

## cach0rr0

 *exiled wrote:*   

> The blacklist config file ?
> 
> I'm wasn't able to find the module so that it doesnt compile at all in the kernel config.

 

should be able to search for 'CONFIG_SSB' when in menuconfig (e.g. 'genkernel --menuconfig -all')

to search, hit the /forwardslash

find CONFIG_SSB, and deselect it entirely

found it here as of 3.3.4

```

Symbol: SSB [=n]

  │ Type  : tristate

  │ Prompt: Sonics Silicon Backplane support

  │   Defined at drivers/ssb/Kconfig:9

  │   Depends on: SSB_POSSIBLE [=y]

  │   Location:

  │     -> Device Drivers

  │       -> Sonics Silicon Backplane

  │   Selected by: B44 [=n] && NETDEVICES [=y] && ETHERNET [=y] && NET_VENDOR_BROADCOM [=n] && SSB_POSSIBLE [=y] && HAS_DMA [=y] || B43 [=n] && NETDEVICES [=y] && WLAN [=y] && SSB_POSSIBLE [=y] && MAC80211 [=m] && HAS_DMA [=y] || B43LEGACY [=n] && NETDEVICES [=y] && WLAN [=y] && SSB_POSSIBLE [=y] && MAC80211 [=m] && HAS_DMA [=y] 

```

do the same with ohci_hcd

blacklisting a module simply prevents udev from loading it

this does not help anything if the initramfs (which genkernel uses to do sysprep work) has already loaded it.

----------

